# Slave labor at the very least



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

It has been 3 weeks since I started to driver for Uber. Here is the summary of my trips for last 3 weeks.










I made about $782 from 102 trips before the Uber commission and $1 safety fees. And I drive in Ottawa market here in Canada. I think this is well below the minimum wage and Uber's slave labor wages.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

Please go watch 12 years a slave and tell me that driving people around for money whenever you choose is anything close to slave labor you idiot.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

^^^ Koolaid drinker ^^^


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

nobody said:


> Please go watch 12 years a slave and tell me that driving people around for money whenever you choose is anything close to slave labor you idiot.


Ok finished watching 12 years a slave, incredible movie, academy award worthy.

Now to respond to uberott you are participating in slave labor.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> It has been 3 weeks since I started to driver for Uber. Here is the summary of my trips for last 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 8728
> 
> ...


It took me over a month of research before I signed up with uber over a year ago... and the rates were double what they are now. I still hesitated.

Who on EARTH ! signs up for uber now and the last 8 months just blows my mind.

There are some really slow people out there.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

montine1 said:


> It took me over a month of research before I signed up with uber over a year ago... and the rates were double what they are now. I still hesitated.
> 
> Who on EARTH ! signs up for uber now and the last 8 months just blows my mind.
> 
> There are some really slow people out there.


Slow person checking in. I signed up two month ago.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Slow person checking in. I signed up two month ago.


 I laughed...

... you're not alone.

You have around 160,000 friends and family that have done the same thing over the last month or two.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> It has been 3 weeks since I started to driver for Uber. Here is the summary of my trips for last 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 8728
> 
> ...


Shit, if I lived in Canada I know I could make more $$$ smelt dippin' then driving for Uber. It must be worse than I thought up there.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

montine1 said:


> I laughed...
> 
> ... you're not alone.
> 
> You have around 160,000 friends and family that have done the same thing over the last month or two.


I make around $20/h till i find something better. My belly is full of beer, bills are paid and i save about $100/week for ammo when i go shooting. So ehh... its a job.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

nobody said:


> Please go watch 12 years a slave and tell me that driving people around for money whenever you choose is anything close to slave labor you idiot.


Joined for trolling sounds like he was dishonorably discharged, maybe the brownies lol

uberpeople.net/search/8491486/


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Joined for trolling sounds like he was dishonorably discharged, maybe the brownies lol
> 
> uberpeople.net/search/8491486/


Can you cook me a batch of brownies?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Can you cook me a batch of brownies?


Seriously who joins this forum to be an ahole to actual drivers ? He probably passes bogus hundred dollar bills to the girls in uniform buying one box of cookies at a time, that's the "dude"


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber is exploiting the desperate people.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I make around $20/h till i find something better. My belly is full of beer, bills are paid and i save about $100/week for ammo when i go shooting. So ehh... its a job.


No you don't, stop the BS, I suggest you drink less beers and come to your senses, $20 hr net, LOL.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:

Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
Total trips: 102
Total fares: $782.77
Gas : $150 ( gas is bit expensive compared to US )

$1 safety fees: ( 102 trips ) * 1 = $102
20% Uber commission : $ 156.55

The net I took home : $782.77 - ( 150+ 102+156.55) = $ 374.22

My hourly pay: $374.22/ 60 hrs = $6.24 /hr 

For your info, the minimum pay in Canada is $11 /hr.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

uberOtt Are you going to continue driving or quit?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:
> 
> Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
> Total trips: 102
> ...


I guess you like destroying your car for less than minimum wage.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> uberOtt Are you going to continue driving or quit?


Well, I try to experiment this little while, maybe, Saturday morning only. If I make Saturday morning $50, I won't try any other hours. I do not want drunkards in my SUV in the evening hours.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

A


uberOtt said:


> For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:
> 
> Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
> Total trips: 102
> ...


Ohhhh, a people person, wish we could add some Pax as dependents, maybe a total loss to counter your day job lol


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I guess you like destroying your car for less than minimum wage.


Yes, you're right about it.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe big markets like NY and SF things are different, making decent money for Uber drivers, not certainly in small markets like Ottawa. What is funny that Uber is hiring 10s of new drivers every day.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

uberOtt said:


> Maybe big markets like NY and SF things are different, making decent money for Uber drivers, not certainly in small markets like Ottawa. What is funny that Uber is hiring 10s of new drivers every day.


No, big markets are suffering as well. They have hundreds of drivers and cheaper fares.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> Maybe big markets like NY and SF things are different, making decent money for Uber drivers, not certainly in small markets like Ottawa. What is funny that Uber is hiring 10s of new drivers every day.


It's not any better for uberx in nyc, getting worse by the day, oversaturation of cars with cheap fares.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a dream 

MLK


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I have a dream
> 
> MLK


Well keep on dreaming, because racism and Uber exploitation are here to stay.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:
> 
> Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
> Total trips: 102
> ...


They give free cars AND healthcare in Canada?


----------



## aepdd (Jun 16, 2015)

HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected] 

I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!

And.... If you dont drive anymore but are just lurking around this forum please get a life!! Change your light bulb and shut the hell up!!!!!!!! Thank you ♥

Please excuse any typos or misspelled words...because I just dont give a #[email protected]×*!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Well keep on dreaming, because racism and Uber exploitation are here to stay.


I say you are probably right

But we can save a few , then they can save a few , then they can save a few

I can't wait to see were this go's in the next 10 years


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

aepdd said:


> HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected]
> 
> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!
> 
> ...


We've got another newbie.


----------



## aepdd (Jun 16, 2015)

Waaaah waaah do you need your binky!


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

aepdd said:


> HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected]
> 
> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!
> 
> ...


So you would close down your business before *****ing. You must have closed a lot of businesses cuz you seem to have the *****ing part down pretty good


----------



## aepdd (Jun 16, 2015)

I learned it all here...I guess the *****ing rubbed off on me! LOL Or maybe it's contagious! !! Now hear is your blankie now take a nap! Baby sounds cranky. I love it


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

aepdd said:


> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business


Yet, drives for uber...

Comedy Gold !

You can't make this shiit up... they write themselves.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

aepdd said:


> HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected]
> 
> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!
> 
> ...


May I ask which Maryland market do you drive in?


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

montine1 said:


> Yet, drives for uber...
> 
> Comedy Gold !
> 
> You can't make this shiit up... they write themselves.


Lol!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> No you don't, stop the BS, I suggest you drink less beers and come to your senses, $20 hr net, LOL.


If I stop drinking, then you won't see me on the forums, and I'll miss you too much.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Considering that all of us made the choice to drive for a living, I hardly think the term "Slavery" is appropriate.

Sure, the "Driving people around for money" industry has its ups and downs, but I'm pretty sure we're all free to stop driving and get a real job any time we want.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Considering that all of us made the choice to drive for a living, I hardly think the term "Slavery" is appropriate.
> 
> Sure, the "Driving people around for money" industry has its ups and downs, but I'm pretty sure we're all free to stop driving and get a real job any time we want.


Hey you said the evil words

Stop driving

The curse will unleash in 3-2-1


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

slave la·bor
_noun_

labor that is coerced and inadequately rewarded, or the people who perform such labor.
How again is this not appropriate to uber?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> slave la·bor
> _noun_
> 
> labor that is coerced and inadequately rewarded, or the people who perform such labor.
> How again is this not appropriate to uber?


Maybe "pimped " labor


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> slave la·bor
> _noun_
> 
> labor that is *coerced* and inadequately rewarded, or the people who perform such labor.
> How again is this not appropriate to uber?


Nobody is coerced into driving for Uber. Conned into it maybe, but not coerced.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

With the low rates, Uber is sucking out the blood of drivers who have to pay 30% commission( $1 SF and 20%). Uber may not survive in many cities given their state of business model.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

aepdd said:


> I learned it all here...I guess the *****ing rubbed off on me! LOL Or maybe it's contagious! !! Now hear is your blankie now take a nap! Baby sounds cranky. I love it


I tend to distrust cat people, obviously single or legally selected with kitty visitation. 
Welcome to the Internet, where people have a right to ***** and moan at their leisure and even judged by morons that try to make an argument out of others point of view.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

Here is one trip example I give you:

From downtown Ottawa to Airport, Taxi fares will cost around $30, while Uber costs about $15. Of the $15, Uber charges $4 from the fare, leaving only $11 from which you have to count the gas money both ways. With gas expenses ($6 to $9), you will make only $2 to $5 for 50 minutes.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2015/06/16/hundreds-of-uber-cars-seized-for-illegal-pickups/

I'm not sure how true this story is.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey uberOtt , I think you are the first Ottawa Uber driver (like myself) that I've seen on this forum. Welcome.

I agree with you on all points made in this thread. I often only drive Friday evenings (from 3pm to about 1am) and sometimes Saturdays depending family/friend events. When did you start driving?

djino


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

nobody said:


> Please go watch 12 years a slave and tell me that driving people around for money whenever you choose is anything close to slave labor you idiot.


^^^
Uhhhh... is that the movie with Oprah in it?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Uhhhh... is that the movie with Oprah in it?


No. You are probably referring to "The Color Purple" or "The Butler"?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> May I ask which Maryland market do you drive in?


chi1cabby I am guessing YOU are on to something!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

These are a small sample of UBER Black job payment details. Great rates you may say - but not so.

I've been in the ground transport business longer than most sane folk

Now I KNOW that if all I had was those jobs at those rates I would eventually go broke. It would be a slow painful process, but those rates are unsustainable. Having private clients to underwrite my shifts allows the lower paying Uber work to increase the gross at the cost of a higher average. That is an ok outcome.

I encourage ALL UBERX drivers to keep looking for alternative work, give yourselves "headroom" in your lives so you don't miss opportunities elsewhere.

Pick the eyes out of the busy hours, work them hard when the work flows but ALWAYS "know when to fold 'em" as Kenny Rogers would say.

Unless you are productively engaged whilst waiting for the next ping (working on other stuff/study/paid surveys/job applications etc) on your laptop don't hang out like an addicted gambler thinking that the next ping will be the jackpot.

The measly amount that you take with UBERX is ok as it adds to your gross with other hopefully better paying stuff you do. But do it full time and it will grind you and your car down, not leaving much of two very inportant assets you own no good for much else.

That's my 2c, garnered from years in this game


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

aepdd said:


> HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected]
> 
> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!
> 
> ...


If you're driving for Goober, you're not a successful business women.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> View attachment 8776
> 
> 
> These are a small sample of UBER Black job payment details. Great rates you may say - but not so.
> ...


And those figures are Australian $ right? U.S. multiply by .77cents


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> And those figures are Australian $ right? U.S. multiply by .77cents


Yes, fuel at about $5.50 per gallon, average house price within 20km of Sydney over 1million dollars, an ordinary 2 bed unit/ apartment close to main road $450 p/wk. Monthly Black license fee $635.00, yearly insurances $2500, Registration $850.

Cost of living is a killer here, dollar worth less. It's a good time to visit Australia with American dollars !


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

aepdd said:


> HOLD UP !!! This is what gets me a lot of negative people on the forums yelling slave wages! Now here is my question to you! Why are you here? If its so bad then just stop! Did UBER kidnap your a$$ in the middle of the night and hand cuff you to a car and said drive slave and slap you upside the head?????? Duhh NO!! I didn't think so. So stop calling people stupid. You acting like a whining little [email protected]
> 
> I`m a business woman and I have another sucessful business so any intelligent business minded person can easily make money. These people on here like me who say they are making a profit and joined recently are bright! The dim lights are the ones who are whining and or can't make a profit. Sh#t or get off the toilet!!
> 
> ...


Standing on the corner selling booty... Far from a business woman. But the fact that you're driving your Johns around at the same time. That is convenient. Uber works for you. UBER ON!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Standing on the corner selling booty... Far from a business woman. But the fact that you're driving your Johns around at the same time. That is convenient. Uber works for you. UBER ON!


ROF LMFAO!


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

djino said:


> Hey uberOtt , I think you are the first Ottawa Uber driver (like myself) that I've seen on this forum. Welcome.
> 
> I agree with you on all points made in this thread. I often only drive Friday evenings (from 3pm to about 1am) and sometimes Saturdays depending family/friend events. When did you start driving?
> 
> djino


Hiya Djino,
I started 3 weeks ago, and usually work on Friday evening and Saturday. Even the usual busy Saturdays are not good enough for me, making around $6 per hour.
Cheers!


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> View attachment 8776
> 
> 
> These are a small sample of UBER Black job payment details. Great rates you may say - but not so.
> ...


My fares are nowhere close to your fares:









cheers!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

montine1 said:


> We've got another newbie.


They've been driving a week and is already doling out advice.
Betting they've not had to buy tires, brakes, cv joints, repairs or even an oil change yet.
Depreciation? fugetabout it. They have 'business sense'.

I was once a why is everybody *****ing person myself.

When I totaled up my expenses and taxes etc last year, I quit driving.
Fortunately I still only have 18k on my car and it will last for years to come.
Had I kept driving, I'd have to start shopping for a new car in a year or two.
No small expense.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> My fares are nowhere close to your fares:
> View attachment 8797
> 
> 
> cheers!


bunch of short trips
some barely a mile
but ottawa is basically $1.28/mile
which is more than most US cities

have to have at least a 10mile trip to make decent-good money
not one on that list


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

josolo said:


> When I totaled up my expenses and taxes etc last year, I quit driving.
> Fortunately I still only have 18k on my car and it will last for years to come.
> .


im in same boat, about 15K on my car,but my only expense is gas and $30 oil change every 5,000 miles. And it'll remain like that for years due to 
warranty:
bumper to bumper for another 3 years
powertrain for another 8 years

so exactly what are your car expenses? and you pay tax yearly on the car or something?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

nobody said:


> Please go watch 12 years a slave and tell me that driving people around for money whenever you choose is anything close to slave labor you idiot.


Modern day slave labor.. You idiot!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> im in same boat, about 15K on my car,but my only expense is gas and $30 oil change every 5,000 miles. And it'll remain like that for years due to
> warranty:
> bumper to bumper for another 3 years
> powertrain for another 8 years
> ...


> And it'll remain like that for years
If things go well.

I hit a pothole (filled with water - looked like a puddle) and ran over some road debris during my uber stint. The pothole popped my low-profile tire and bent my wheel and control arm. Soon after I got those fixed my cv joint started creaking. The road debris cost me yet another $100 tire and I forgot to mention a windshield from a rock popped up by a truck. ...more like fired from a mortar. My car is a turbo so oil changes are $60 (synthetic only, I use Royal Purple. 2012 Chevy Sonic LTZ ). I drove the last few months of the last fiscal year plus the first two of this year. Plus, when I first started I was buying water and mints and phone charging jacks and solar chargers and other things that UBER recommended to get good ratings. What a waste that was. PLUS, I live in a rural area that doesn't get cell service. After I quit renting the uber phone, I had to pay for a cell phone I couldn't use at home. Just a bunch of nickel and dimes, but thats all I made was nickel and dimes in my area. Average ride was very close to minimum charge. 75% of the rides under $10. Yearly propery tax for the car comes out to about $150 but I have to pay that anyways. My car had 5k when I started driving. Is a 2012 and out of warranty by the months which came first.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

uberOtt said:


> For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:
> 
> Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
> Total trips: 102
> ...


Take out the "Safety Fees" This doesn't get taken out of your fare. 
782.77-102-156.55 = $476.21
476.21/60 = roughly $8

lets go back to square one, look at how much you are making the fare. You're fare is $13/hr. wow you're seriously messing up here already.

also what kind of car you're driving? what's your gas mileage?

I'm in US, and I make $37/hr in fares, and yah it's 1:0.81 US to Canada, so that's equiavalent to $45.66/hr in fare.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kalo said:


> Modern day slave labor.. You idiot!


To be 100% fair, and not to get too far off topic, but nothing you do while Ubering can be compared to being an actual slave. Nothing. The word Slavery should not be thrown around loosely


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i don't know why you guys calculate safe rider fee in your deduction from your fare,

*safe rider fee IS NOT PART OF YOUR FARE, it's charged to the rider, and taken out too.*:

see last night, a total of $107.51 in 3 hours (i took a 30 minute nap), total fare = $35.84/hr in fare. gas was only $5 (i drive a prius) so not bad, took home around $27/hr after uber cut.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Glad you realized the hard way
Now tell all your friends what you saw 
LoL


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Seriously if you make 45.00 per hour 
I would double down on that

Why gamble to make 20.00 average at best??

It's mind over matter


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> To be 100% fair, and not to get too far off topic, but nothing you do while Ubering can be compared to being an actual slave. Nothing. The word Slavery should not be thrown around loosely


^^^
The term "slave labor" or "slave wages" has been used in this country for probably over 150 years and you won't be changing that. 
Just get used to it being used in the American lexicon and stop trying to equate it with some long gone institution and don't be so politically correct.
Every society in history has had slavery of one sort or another, so go back to the Egyptians and Romans and go to bat for them. 
Next time you buy a pair of Chinese shoes, shed your tears for the 12 year old kid that works for 67¢ a day. 
Personally, I have bigger problems.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The term "slave labor" or "slave wages" has been used in this country for probably over 150 years and you won't be changing that.
> Just get used to it being used in the American lexicon and stop trying to equate it with some long gone institution and don't be so politically correct.
> Every society in history has had slavery of one sort or another, so go back to the Egyptians and Romans and go to bat for them.
> ...


Go be a black slave back in the day for a mere days. Bet you'd opt to driv for Uber for free and give pax tips instead!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Go be a black slave back in the day for a mere days. Bet you'd opt to driv for Uber for free and give pax tips instead!


^^^
I don't giveashit. 
They're dead.
They're gone. 
They're dust. 
I've had indendured servants in my family a few hundred years ago. 
So, what am I gonna do, go into some lacrimonious session crying big crocodile tears while trying to be politically correct and parsing every damned word in every sentence. . 
I don't live in the past, and don't give a ***.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> To be 100% fair, and not to get too far off topic, but nothing you do while Ubering can be compared to being an actual slave. Nothing. The word Slavery should not be thrown around loosely


The term "Slave Labor" is a modern day language idiom. Labor with long hours, poor working conditions, low pay. I see no problem using it for Uber drivers. Many are giving their time and the depreciation of their auto, unseen risk ($$$) of being sued to build the 50 Billion dollar company and are too foolish to know what is actually going on. Now that California Labor Commission considers Uber drivers employees the future maybe change some for drivers. Lets hope so.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> 
> I've had indendured servants in my family a few hundred years ago.
> So, what am I gonna do, go into some lacrimonious session crying big crocodile tears while trying to be politically correct and parsing every damned word in every sentence. .
> I don't live in the past, and don't give a ***.


well of course you always have the right to be insensitive, rude, and disrespectful about those that suffered
proceed


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well of course you always have the right to be insensitive, rude, and disrespectful about those that suffered
> proceed


^^^
Oh, yeah... let's all hear it for sensitiiiiivity.
You can be an Eloy if you want to when it serves your immediate purposes. 
Since when is the truth rude and disrespectful?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

uberOtt said:


> For your info, I do have day job that pays me around $45 /hr, and this UberX driving is part-time one. Here is the math:
> 
> Hours I put for last 3 weeks: 60 hrs
> Total trips: 102
> ...


$6.24/hr MINUS wear/tear/depreciation/maintenance/unexpected repairs +extra risk of traffic tickets/accidents/injuries/potential insurance rate hikes/cancellation


----------

